# Dell Inspiron 530 - Factory Restore



## Partian (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey Forum,
So recently I have been trying to reset my PC to Factory Settings 
and i've googled upon tons of searches and I found out how to
So I hold down F8, it takes me to 'Advanced Boot'
and I go onto 'Repair PC' after that, it just
loads up my PC normally, as if I have just switched it back on.

My PC is :
DELL Inspiron 530 Vista (32-bit)



Full PC Specifications:
Operating System
MS Windows Vista Home Premium 32-bit SP2
CPU
Intel Core 2 Duo E4400 @ 2.00GHz	
Conroe 65nm Technology
RAM
2.00 GB Dual-Channel DDR2 @ 332MHz (5-5-5-15)
Motherboard
Dell Inc. 0RY007 (Socket 775)	
Graphics
RZ15LA70 ([email protected])
Intel(R) G33/G31 Express Chipset Family
Hard Drives
244GB Seagate ST3250820AS ATA Device (SATA)	
Optical Drives
HL-DT-ST DVD+-RW GSA-H31N ATA Device
Audio
Realtek High Definition Audio


Thanks,
Ryan Williams.


----------



## Partian (Jul 6, 2011)

bumpZZZZZ


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

If you right click "Computer" and select manage, under Storage>Disk Management do you still see more than 1 partition beside C: ?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

It's not F8 . . usually F12 on newer Dells

If you have the Dell System restore ( not all Dells do ) you can use that and you will not need a install CD

Dell - Technical Support

If not, You can get a reinstallation guide specific to your Dell here

You can request a replacement instalation cd here:


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Dell usually supplies an OS disc. Just use that instead of the partitioned version. Backup needed files first.


----------



## Partian (Jul 6, 2011)

Old Rich said:


> and welcome to the Forum
> 
> It's not F8 . . usually F12 on newer Dells
> 
> ...



Unfortunately, I can't request for another re-installation disc due to my PC being VERY old, 5+ years old to be exact, and it is out of warranty.

I searched Google for my specific model '530' and it told me to hold down F8 and it went fine then it started my pc up normally..


----------



## Partian (Jul 6, 2011)

Phou said:


> If you right click "Computer" and select manage, under Storage>Disk Management do you still see more than 1 partition beside C: ?


It won't let me right clcik it


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Partian said:


> Unfortunately, I can't request for another re-installation disc due to my PC being VERY old, 5+ years old to be exact, and it is out of warranty.
> 
> It does not have to be in Warranty . .
> 
> ...


----------



## Partian (Jul 6, 2011)

Old Rich said:


> Unfortunately, I can't request for another re-installation disc due to my PC being VERY old, 5+ years old to be exact, and it is out of warranty.
> 
> It does not have to be in Warranty . .
> 
> ...


Fine, i'll try your way.
Also, I can't get a new disc because i'm in the UK, and it won't let me change the country, it only has AMERICAN STATES.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Partian said:


> Fine, i'll try your way.
> Also, I can't get a new disc because i'm in the UK, and it won't let me change the country, it only has AMERICAN STATES.


I missed that in your original post . . see this:

How To Request Backup CDs for Your Dell Computer | Dell

Any chance you can either borrow antoher Dell Vista installation disc, or install Windows 7


----------



## Partian (Jul 6, 2011)

Old Rich said:


> I missed that in your original post . . see this:
> 
> How To Request Backup CDs for Your Dell Computer | Dell
> 
> Any chance you can either borrow antoher Dell Vista installation disc, or install Windows 7


No can do, sorry 

also it wasn't F12 so you lied.
it lads Boot First menu


----------



## DELL-Abhishek V (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi Partian,	

I understand that you have a Dell system, Inspiron 530 Vista (32-bit) and you wish to run a factory image restore on your system. I do understand your concern and would personally look into the matter and resolve it to the best of your satisfaction. 

In order to run the factory image restore on your system, I would request you to kindly follow the steps mentioned below:

Remove all external peripherals that are not required to operate the system. This may include, but is not limited to: 
Network cable 
Modem cable 
Printers 
Scanners 
External drives 
Third-party devices 

* The data on your computer will be lost during this step. 

* It is suggested that you back up your important data before performing these steps. 

* Please remove all the external devices except Keyboard, Mouse, Monitor and Power cord. 

1. Restart the computer. 
2. Start tapping F8 when you see the Dell Logo. 
3. Select REPAIR YOUR COMPUTER. 
4. Click NEXT on System Recovery Options. 
5. Click on OK to confirm the Administrator Login and Password [Leave the password blank if none is set by you]. 
6. Click on Dell Factory Image Restore. 
7. Click on NEXT. 
8. Check on 'YES, Reformat hard drive'. Click NEXT. 
9. The process will take 10-15 minutes to complete. 
10. Once done, click on FINISH to conclude. 

The computer is ready to be used as new as from Dell.
In case you still have any questions or queries, please feel free to revert back to this post.


Glad to Help.

Thanks,

Abhishek

Dell | Social Media Outreach Professional | Global Social Media & Community


----------

